# unidentified network public network no internet access



## madwilliams (Jun 7, 2011)

The Picture shows the entire network. I am having a problem with Switch 1, Laptop 1, and computer 1. The switch shows to be connected to the router and the laptop is connected to the network and works like a charm. The computer on the other hand shows unidentified network public network no internet access. I can take the computer and hook it direct to the router and it works just fine.
I took the cable from the laptop and used it on the desktop but same thing.

The desktop is running windows 7 home.
The laptop is running windows 7 pro.

If you need any other information please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"I took the cable from the laptop and used it on the desktop but same thing."

????
same results as when used with the laptop? So you are saying the cable works?

did you try a different cable?
did you try the same port that worked for the laptop?
if you connect a different pc does it work?


----------



## madwilliams (Jun 7, 2011)

no when I used the cable that I used for the laptop it still said 
unidentified network public network no internet access
But that cable worked for the laptop so i know that cable is not bad.


----------



## madwilliams (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a cable tester and the cable's pins out fine.
and yes using the same port as the one that worked for the laptop. I just unplugged it from the laptop and into the desktop and restarted the computer and I get unidentified network public network no internet access. Like I said I can take that desktop to the router and it works like a charm.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

if you do a static ip assignment does it work then?


----------



## madwilliams (Jun 7, 2011)

nope. Just so you know the cable from the router to the switch is 150' but I don't see what that will matter when the laptop works. If there was interference the laptop would not work correct?


----------



## madwilliams (Jun 7, 2011)

I just hooked up another desktop to the switch and same as the other desktop.
Gave it a static ip and still the same as the other desktop.
now I unhooked all the cables from the switch and went to the router and unhooked the cable going to the switch and hooked up the rj45 tester and it pins out great now hooked it back up to the router and hooked it up to the switch and the light on the switch blinks 3sec pause blinks 3sec pause blinks and the blinks really fast you cant even say 1 in between the blinks and there's no computers hooked you.


----------



## madwilliams (Jun 7, 2011)

interference? I am using rj45 outdoor shielded gel filled cable. I just don't see how you can get any better then that.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

replace the switch


----------



## madwilliams (Jun 7, 2011)

I have done that. brand new switch the old one flashes the same way as the new one.


----------



## madwilliams (Jun 7, 2011)

so I got both to connect to the network one said it had internet access but it just timed out on a web page so i decided to ping the router and see what it looked like and here you go.


C:\Users\Side Office>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 1, Lost = 3 (75% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\Side Office>ping 192.168.1.125

Pinging 192.168.1.125 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.125: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.125: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.125: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.125: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.125:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Side Office>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\Side Office>

192.168.1.125 was the other computer so I really don't think the switch is bad.
I think its more pointed to interference.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

I would try a different Network Adapter.


----------



## madwilliams (Jun 7, 2011)

Whats a network adapter have to do with the switch blinking rapidly? I mean there is no cables attached to the hub except the 150' of cable coming from the router and its flashing really fast.


----------



## madwilliams (Jun 7, 2011)

I even pulled a switch 2 from the picture above which was working great and I get the same thing I put it back and its working. How can it be the switch, adapter or any thing else it it all works if I move it to a new spot?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You have posted and asked for assistance, we recommend possible resolutions.

Good luck.


----------

